# Switching from raw diet to kibble?



## ShaunS (May 11, 2019)

Hi all,

First time puppy owner here, and I am after some advice as how to switch from a raw diet to kibble? The breeders fed him raw and he loves it (beef and tripe) but we would like to get him on to dry food. I picked up two bags of Chicken Hills Science Plan for puppies to other day and have started putting both that and the raw meat in together (reduces amounts of both), and softening the dry food with warm water. He still scoffs down the raw but doesn’t eat much of his dry food at all. Could anyone point to where I may be going wrong? Is it the chicken flavour or is it just because it’s just new to him and we should keep at it? Also we have only been trying this for a few days. Any advice would be greatly appreciated! 

Many thanks,
Shaun


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

I would suggest that you keep him on the raw diet that his breeder has weaned him onto, it is the best.

His very young tummy may have problems trying to digest these dry foods. There are better quality kibbles that may be easier for your puppy to digest, have a look for GRAIN FREE kibbles. Please remember that RICE is also a grain.
There is a good little book that helps people understand why raw is best, "Honeys Natural Feeding Handbook for Dogs" it can be obtained from the Honey's website for FREE.

I'm sure you will get a lot of replies from this post good luck with your choice.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

ShaunS said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First time puppy owner here, and I am after some advice as how to switch from a raw diet to kibble? The breeders fed him raw and he loves it (beef and tripe) but we would like to get him on to dry food. I picked up two bags of Chicken Hills Science Plan for puppies to other day and have started putting both that and the raw meat in together (reduces amounts of both), and softening the dry food with warm water. He still scoffs down the raw but doesn't eat much of his dry food at all. Could anyone point to where I may be going wrong? Is it the chicken flavour or is it just because it's just new to him and we should keep at it? Also we have only been trying this for a few days. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> ...


If he does well on raw, there are some commercial raw brands you could try that are pretty fuss-free and easy to feed. 
If you really want him on kibble, first, I'd wait. Let him settle in to his new home for a few weeks before changing things up on him too much. 
Then maybe look in to some more high-meat content kibble brands like Acana, Canidae, Origen... I'm not sure if you're in Europe or the US so brands will vary.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

I have to agree with the other posters on this your pup needs to settle in his new home for a couple of weeks before you start changing his diet I don't blame him for not eating the kibble you have offered him ,If someone put a nice piece of steak on a plate for me with beef biscuits I know what I would eat,raw is all your pup has been used to so you can't expect him to eat something which is quite alien to him,I would stick with premade raw for him to make it easier for you,plus Hills is not a good dog food,I would go with grainfree with the highest meat content you can find


----------



## Bella F (Nov 12, 2017)

Raw and extruded kibble digest differently so should not be mixed in the same meal. I echo what others have said-try to keep your pup on his existing diet as long as you can, go for pre-prepared raw or, if you are totally adamant about changing to kibble, I would go for a cold pressed one-Guru, Gentle, Tribal TLC, Forthglade or Markus Muhle. These foods break down in a more similar way to raw so can be fed alongside.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Bella F said:


> Raw and extruded kibble digest differently so should not be mixed in the same meal.


So does bone and flesh..which is a raw meaty bone digesting at different times.

For years and years people have fed tripe and biscuits/mixer there really is little difference.

Absolute poppycock that you can't feed raw with kibble. Of course you can.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Bella F said:


> Raw and extruded kibble digest differently so should not be mixed in the same meal. I


I've been mixing raw and kibble for 10 years or more. It's really fine. I don't know where this myth got started, but dogs are perfectly able to digest different foods in the same meal without issues.


----------



## Bella F (Nov 12, 2017)

lullabydream said:


> So does bone and flesh..which is a raw meaty bone digesting at different times.
> 
> For years and years people have fed tripe and biscuits/mixer there really is little difference.
> 
> Absolute poppycock that you can't feed raw with kibble. Of course you can.


Apologies, I should have prefaced my comment with "I have read that". Personally I have no experience of mixing raw and kibble but have read many articles that suggest this is not a good idea.

I accept that the evidence of this is mainly anecdotal but I would just be wary especially when feeding such a young puppy and changing his diet.

Again I apologise for stating it as a fact though-I should have made clear that there are differing schools of thought on this topic. I just thought raising this issue with the OP may be helpful as, if it were me and I was looking to transition to kibble, I would be more inclined to feed a cold pressed rather than extruded kibble.


----------



## ShaunS (May 11, 2019)

Thanks for all of your advice! We actually tried him on a meal of only kibble soaked in warm water and he has been fine! He scoffs it down. He is pooing one more time a day than before. The last time we mixed raw and kibble he did eat both with a bit of persuasion from me. 

Best wishes,

Shaun!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2019)

Are you sure you want to feed your dog on hills rubbish?


----------



## ShaunS (May 11, 2019)

danielled said:


> Are you sure you want to feed your dog on hills rubbish?


It was recommended by our vet


----------



## wee man (Apr 8, 2012)

Unfortunately many of our vets are not nutritionists.
It takes 7 years for our vets to qualify, vets can be forgiven for their lack of knowledge about raw feeding, they are taught very little about canine digestion in the course of their studies, colleges rarely devote more than 1 day to the topic and the lectures are often sponsored by pet food manufacturers.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2019)

ShaunS said:


> It was recommended by our vet


It's absolute rubbish. Vets don't have a clue when it comes to food.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

ShaunS said:


> I am after some advice as how to switch from a raw diet to kibble?


Why?


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Although in my opinion raw is best if a person isn't happy about feeding raw we need to help them with advice on how they can changeover to kibble or wet


----------

